# An incredible weekend in Venice (BIG blue marlin, tuna, wahoo)



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, where do I begin? After a few days off to do some teal hunting (we also guide duck hunts!), during the middle of last week, we fished hard this past weekend. Bait is extremely plenitful, and this time of year the blue water pushes in close and pretty much stays there for the next 6 months or so. We had an overnighter Sunday-Monday and picked up 5 good tuna right off the bat; we made a short move after dark and we arrived to witness an all-out onslaught of tuna versus flying fish. We didn't even get to get our live baits up in the outriggers before reels were screaming. Ended that trip with 13 yellows, with no room left in the box to accomodate the swords we were hoping to target later that night! Also, in the past 5 days, Capt. Woody and myself both caught and released blue marlin over 700 pounds. Congrats to Woody and team Iona Louise for their 2nd place wahoo in the Panama City Beach Sportfishing Classic. The big (150+) tuna have arrived in close and we will be targeting them for the remainder of this week. We still have openings here and there, and if you miss October, the fish run very large in November as well. Give us a call if you want your shot at one of these jumbo tunas. 504-610-1686

Capt. Hunter Caballero
www.paradise-outfitters.com

P.S. New video out at the end of this week


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Outstanding report, and pics! Gotta run from those big Blues! That photo would be awsome framed!


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Man that's an awesome pic! Congrats!


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

one bad a$$ pic!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, that is awesome.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Truly Awesome!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome job guys, Hunter I expect nothing less on the 13th of October. Woody congrats on the tournament last weekend. As I have said before these guys have it going on, have fished with Woody several times and booked another trip with Hunter (when does the loyal customer rate kick in?) If anyone wants a good fishing experience with some great guys with great tackle and lodge, Woody can cook also, give these dudes a shot, you want regret it.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Amazing pic..congrats. Guy Harvey take that?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Dammit man!!!!!!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work and an awesome pic!


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

great pics...


----------



## Cocahoe (Jan 31, 2009)

Great pics.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That photo would be on my wall for sure! Once in a while they just cooperate, don't they?


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

Bad a$$ pics


----------

